# Overcooked yogurt???



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ah, I managed to mess up my yogurt twice this last round, the first batch got burnt after I forgot it-- luckily it was skim milk and didn't boil over, but it got tossed as the milk tasted burnt, not scalded, burnt. Then I made another batch and when I was putting dd to sleep I fell asleep... thus it overcooked about 10 hours.

The good part is the yogurt tastes fine, it's actually tangy. Can I use it to make another batch as my starter yogurt (or whatever its called)? Or should I just plan on using something else?

Also, just wondering- what happens the longer it is cooked? I thought it would be rubbery or just gross, totally wasn't expecting it to be fine.

I used a mix of milks and yogurts as i was using up some of the milk we had from having visitors (the skim), so it was a motley mix already-- probably something I can never replicate... but perhaps the lower fat content helped it??? I usually use 2% or if I have some of the raw milk leftover, I'll use that, too.

Also, any suggestions on economical sweeteners-- I've been using honey or maple syrup for some sweetness, adn then adding jam to my little ones portions. I'm okay with the jam/honey, because we use a small amount, but is there a syrup or something that would be better/cheaper than jam?

Our homemade yogurt is yummy, but I'm really not saving much money at all.

Jessica


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

"over cooked"? I have to assume that you weren't actually cooking it, or it wouldn't have fermented properly... I usually ferment my yogurt for 24 hours because I like it that way, and it's just fine for making the next batch.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

oh, it was in a yogurt maker for 18+ hours, it should have been taken out after 12....


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Ah! Ok... no, it's fine. The yogurt maker is just maintaining the correct temperature. You probably don't want to go much past 24 hours because other bacteria start moving in, but up to 24 still works just fine, it'll just be a bit tangier.


----------



## Norai (Mar 21, 2009)

I just put 1-2 TB sugar per quart into the milk before I ferment it, makes it just a tad sweet. Can't really beat sugar for cheap.









Whatever you do, don't use brown sugar (I used raw sucanat) though. Tried that once and it was pretty gross.


----------



## jcvigil (Jan 16, 2013)

I usually cook it for 24 because I am lactose intolerant and by then it is all gone. Was so busy forgot to stop cooking until until 2day a bit under 48 hours. Is it going to be bad? I put it in fridge then and it looked good but will there be bad bacteria in it now?


----------

